# Still no Bucks but.......



## djones (Nov 26, 2014)

Still haven't seen any bucks this year but....... yesterday did make a memorable day
.




A double haul within 30 seconds. The more than a mile drag through swamps, old woods, hedge thickets, up and down hills did tire me out though. No small does this year. 12:15 shoot #1, 12:15:30 shoot #2, 5:30 last one loaded in truck. 3 trips to the truck to get'er done, plastic deer sleigh helped. Not bad for an old man with an older gun. 1916 Lee Enfield .303 mk. III


----------

